# Borne Airport Extreme ou Carte Wifi Freebox



## patelou (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de recevoir la Freebox V4 et je vois qu'ils y ont mis une fente pour pouvoir y adapter une carte Wifi, elle permettra donc de surfer en Wifi avec un PC munis d'une carte Pcmcia ou avec un Mac muni d'une carte Airport Extreme (ce que je possede).

Mais vu les petits problèmes que j'ai deja eu avec ma Freebox pour tenter un patage de connexion (en mode routeur) et que je n'ai toujours pas résolu, je me demande s'il n'est pas préférable d'investir 229 euros dans une borne airport extreme et ainsi être sûr que le réseau fonctionne à merveille sans tracas de réglages fastidieux.

Evidemment si vous me dites que la carte Wifi pour la Freebox est un jeu d'enfant à parametrer, je prendrai cette carte qui coute tout de meme moins cher (27 euros).

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## fpoil (17 Décembre 2004)

n'importe quel routeur wifi fera l'affaire ( netgear, linksys, d-link...) pour beaucoup moins cher mais sans le design (sinon c'est l'airport express, moins chère que l'extreme mais design)


----------



## patelou (18 Décembre 2004)

Ok merci de ta réponse je vais étudier le sujet plus profondément


----------



## patelou (18 Décembre 2004)

Je suis allé voir les caractéristiques de l'Airport Express, tout ca m'a l'air vraiment très bien pour se construire un petit réseau Wifi chez soi mais j'ai peur que ça bug au niveau de la compatibilité entre cette dernière et la Freebox.
Si quelqu'un posséde une Freebox connectée à une borne Airport Express, qu'il me dise si les problèmes sont nombreux pour la config.
Merci d'avance


----------



## pourquoipas4 (19 Décembre 2004)

possesseur d'une freebox en wifi routeur.
pas  de pb  pour configurer  l'AP express  (il faut juste mettre $  devant le code WEP).
Pour ce qui  est  de creer un deuxieme reseau , la il y a PB.
J'ai cru comprendre que la freebox n'etait pas WDS(ou  quelque chose du genre).
A  plus .
cri


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

j'utilise un PB équipé airport extreme, une freebox avec carte wifi et mode routeur pour distribuer en ethernet, tout se paramètre sur la même page sur le site de free.fr, les performances sont excellentes (portée et vitesse) et je n'ai rien eu à configurer, je suis ravi de constater que pour 27 euros je peux utiliser mon portable dans tout l'appartement (100m2) sans encombres... 

le choix d'airport express se pose si tu veux utiliser la fonction airtunes qui est le seul avantage vis à vis de la solution freebox wifi qui tourne en .g depuis les freebox v4 donc au m^meme débit que l'airport extreme.

voili voilà.

27euros quand même...


----------



## patelou (3 Janvier 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos avis et bonne année


----------



## Rastignac (17 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise un PB équipé airport extreme, une freebox avec carte wifi et mode routeur pour distribuer en ethernet, tout se paramètre sur la même page sur le site de free.fr, les performances sont excellentes (portée et vitesse) et je n'ai rien eu à configurer, je suis ravi de constater que pour 27 euros je peux utiliser mon portable dans tout l'appartement (100m2) sans encombres...
> 
> le choix d'airport express se pose si tu veux utiliser la fonction airtunes qui est le seul avantage vis à vis de la solution freebox wifi qui tourne en .g depuis les freebox v4 donc au m^meme débit que l'airport extreme.
> 
> ...



Esc-ce que la freebox+carte wifi a une portée suffsamment élevée pour atteindre un appartement deux étages en dessous ? (donc, au maximum 10 m mais à travers deux planchers ?) sinon, pensez vous que la borne airport express le permette ?

Pourquoi cette question? Ma famille possède deux appartements dans le même immeuble : Le premier au 4e et le second au 6e et nous aimerions bien avoir un réseau local+ partager la connection internet. Pour l'occasion nous abandonnerions Nerim pour Free et sa Freebox...


R.


----------



## Rastignac (19 Février 2005)

Personne pour me répondre ?   

R.


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Février 2005)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me répondre ?
> 
> R.



c'est un peu juste, j'ai une maison et sur deux étages j'ai mis une borne express en répétiteur pour avoir un débit max partout.

L'idéal serait que tu puisses faire un essai avant en te faisant préter un routeur wifi ou une borne express à mettre derrière ton accès actuel pour voir, car  il y a plancher et plancher


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Quelle la portée de la carte wi-fi de la free-box s'il vous plait ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2005)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à me poser ce genre de questions. Je voudrais moi aussi passer en wifi et j'hésite entre la carte wifi pour la freebox et une borne Airtunes. C'est sûr qu'au niveau du prix y'a pas photo : 27 euros contre 118, soit près de 100 euros pour supprimer un cable RCA-Jack de mon portable. C'est conséquent, cependant le doute subsiste, ce pour plusieurs raisons : 
   - J'aimerais être certain que la carte de la freebox fournisse les mêmes performances que Airport Express
   - Je ne garderai pas ma freebox éternellement, en ma qualité d'étudiant. Si je déménage à la fin de l'année sans ressigner chez free, j'ignore si ces 27 euros sont remboursés.
   - Il reste qu'une borne airport, ça se trimballe, genre chez ses amis où ses parents, ce qui peut être assez confortable.

Quelqu'un en pense-t-il quelque chose ?

Je me permets enfin de manifester ma jalousie furieuse à l'égard des récents acquéreurs d'iBook G4, déjà équipés d'une carte airport, à la différence des bonnes poires comme moi, qui, ayant investi en 2004, se voient invités à débourser 72 euros supplémentaires. Rah.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Septembre 2005)

pareil   ...


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Septembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à me poser ce genre de questions. Je voudrais moi aussi passer en wifi et j'hésite entre la carte wifi pour la freebox et une borne Airtunes. C'est sûr qu'au niveau du prix y'a pas photo : 27 euros contre 118, soit près de 100 euros pour supprimer un cable RCA-Jack de mon portable. C'est conséquent, cependant le doute subsiste, ce pour plusieurs raisons :
> - J'aimerais être certain que la carte de la freebox fournisse les mêmes performances que Airport Express
> - Je ne garderai pas ma freebox éternellement, en ma qualité d'étudiant. Si je déménage à la fin de l'année sans ressigner chez free, j'ignore si ces 27 euros sont remboursés.
> - Il reste qu'une borne airport, ça se trimballe, genre chez ses amis où ses parents, ce qui peut être assez confortable.
> ...



Il y a probablement un solution intermédiaire, c'est celle d'un modem-routeur Wi-fi, qui est transportable si tu changes de domicile ou de provider. C'est moins cher, et tu peux, si tu as besoin avoir un réseau en ethernet et wi-fi en même temps. Par contre ça supprime l'airtunes (je crois).Ca n'empêche pas secondairement de t'acheter une express qui pourra répéter ton réseau (augmentation de portée) et que tu pourras trimballer (ce qu'on fait finalement rarement, la mienne a peu quitter la maison depuis 18 mois).
Quant au remboursement de chez Free, je ne sais pas répondre, mais c'est rare que l'argent revienne aussi vite et simplement qu'il est parti


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2005)

même chose que MortyBlake : au moins un routeur wifi il t'appartient et fonctionne quasiment avec tout les FAI, en plus le port wifi de la freebox est bridée et ce n'est pas vraiment un wifi g.

Bon, moi j'ai vraiment un faible pour l'airport express (à part peut être qu'il manque un ou 2 ports ethernet), sinon j'ai eu un routeur wifi netgear que j'ai recyclé chez ma maman et qui fonctionne très bien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

pourquoipas4 a dit:
			
		

> possesseur d'une freebox en wifi routeur.
> pas  de pb  pour configurer  l'AP express  (il faut juste mettre $  devant le code WEP).
> Pour ce qui  est  de creer un deuxieme reseau , la il y a PB.
> J'ai cru comprendre que la freebox n'etait pas WDS(ou  quelque chose du genre).
> ...



Bonjour, petite question. Tu as réussi à faire communiquer AP expresse et la carte Wifi de Free?
Tu peux me dire exactement ton architecture réseau? stp


----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2005)

j'ai reçu ma carte wifi freebox et je vois que c'est une b 802.11b pc card donc 11 mbs ....c'est normal ou bien ?


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu ma carte wifi freebox et je vois que c'est une b 802.11b pc card donc 11 mbs ....c'est normal ou bien ?



IL semble que free ne fournisse que des 11b, je ne sais pas s'il existe des 11g. mais quand tu recherches sur le site ou sur la doc c'est pas vraiment évident.

Probablement quelqu'un sur MacG l'utilise et pourra répondre

Regarde là à quoi correspond ta carte 

Est-ce que tu as testé ta carte et la vitesse de connection ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

tout marche nickel en tout cas c'est trop bien le wiwi  :love: , free est bien au point aussi


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tout marche nickel en tout cas c'est trop bien le wiwi  :love: , free est bien au point aussi



   

Super, tu peux tester ta vitesse si tu veux là


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

merkki


----------



## MACMIC (25 Septembre 2005)

J'ai reçu ma borne airport extrême hier, et après avoir suivi scrupuleusement le manuel pour la config, je n'arrivais pas à me connecté à internet. Dernier recours dans ce cas, j'ai téléphoné à applecare france pour bénéficier d'une assistance en ligne.

L'avantage en achetant un produit Mac c'est que tu bénéficie de 90 jours d'assistance gratuite ou de maintenance sur ton produit + 1 an de garantie. C'est ça qui m'a sauvé, la personne au tél m'a aidé à configurer la borne, vérifier les branchements, a pris son temps pour tout m'expliqué, bref le top ! et depuis miracle ça marche !!! lol


----------



## Gullyver (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon moi je n'ai plus applecare vu que ma borne Airport Express a 2 ans et que ma FreeBox v4 a 24 heures alors qu'elles ont été les conseils d'applecare, car moi je n'arrive pas non plus a faire fonctionner le réseau wifi...
J'ai activé les fonctions routeur sur le site mais je n'arrive pas à configurer la borne...

merci


----------

